# Who has ran a K24 from a Diesel MK2 on a gasser?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I'd like to hear from people who have used the K24 turbo and manifold from the MK2 Turbo Diesel's on a Gas 8v. I'd like to hear about the boost levels they were running, how bad the turbo fell off at higher rpm at different boost levels. 

Really I'd like to compare to my current setup to what I could do with a TD Manifold and K24. I currently run an Unmodified-G60 charger, 68mm pulley (7psi @3000rpm, [email protected]), SNS 4/5 Chip, Audi 5000 I/C. Stock injectors/fpr, Stock GTi dual down pipe exhaust manifold, and then full 2.25" a 18" resonator and straight through muffler.
I wouldn't change the whole exhaust, just have the downpipe fabricated locally and have it welded in..Add a flex pipe of course. I'd like to run the same intercooler, but I realize the twin pass may pose a problem, but if I can exit the turbo and come around low (approx Power Steering reservoir height) on the driver side of the car, it will work great.
I had a friend parting a 90 TD, and the turbo on it was in incredibly nice shape, really tight. I'm know people have ran the K24's on gassers before. I grabbed the feed line, and return line, plus the manifold and turbo, and rear motor mount (with the allowance for the turbo return line) on the weekend. I could go grab the oilpan too, but I'm not sure any of those stock lines would actually line up right anyways, once you flip the manifold and clock the turbo)
Please let's discuss.


----------



## MK140 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Who has ran a K24 from a Diesel MK2 on a gasser? (G60 Carat)*

yeah how about some figures people... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digiguy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Who has ran a K24 from a Diesel MK2 on a gasser? (MK140)*

I have never dynoed the car but I can say a few things. I get a good kick in the pants at 10 Psi in the winter and even more fun at 15 Psi in the summer. I have Megasquirt and use an Audi 5000 intercooler, have manual steering and no AC. The car is definitely fun to drive and gets unbelievable mileage. I can keep up with 3.5 Altimas/Maximas which is pretty good. It runs out of breath around 5200 rpm but hits boost really early at about 1800. I HIGHLY recommend a taller ratio tranny as you will stay in boost longer and won't just start spinning right off the line like I know I did with a 4K close ratio box. I have had this set up for over 3 years as a daily driver and love it. You won't be the fastest and if that matters then go straight to a bigger turbo. For cost, reliability, and some good fun it's great. I did take my car from 18 seconds to 15.7 in the quarter but truth be told the clutch let me down twice that night and I couldn't change from 2nd to 3rd worth a damn so I really believe it is capable of high 14s. I am using a 2.0ABA though not a 1.8 G60 block.


----------



## ezetom (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Who has ran a K24 from a Diesel MK2 on a gasser? (digiguy)*

I did the same setup about 10 years ago with a A2 jetta with 1.8 block with JH 8to 1 pistons, ABA head and mani, injection was digifant 2 with a vortech FMU,
I could run mid 15s all night at the dragstrip. The car was a torqe monster, and ran about 8 psi boost, the whole setup cost less than 1k
I still have the stuff, and will sell for cheap if you are interested, 









-Tom


_Modified by ezetom at 6:39 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Who has ran a K24 from a Diesel MK2 on a gasser? (G60 Carat)*

Jeff Moss and the guys at Velocity did one on an ABA maybe 15 years ago. Made 260 at the wheels with TEC SEM.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Who has ran a K24 from a Diesel MK2 on a gasser? (antichristonwheels)*

i had ak2 turbo and mani on my mk1 1.8 8v jh from 84 gti, on volvo 240 t cis
on the counter flow heads you needs to flip the turbo and mani and clock the turbo for it to work.
i used a 626 ic in front of the rad made my ic piping, i made my own 2.5" dp and my 3" exhuast.
it did [email protected] in the 1/4 full weight, with 17's, and stereo....
it ran 10psi, power didnt fall off to bad until 6300 rpm, im sure a cam would help that area out....
i cleared the traps in the 1/4 in 3rd gear..somewhere above 7000rpm
pics
























i already had the turbo stuff from a old very used 1.6td, i bought a freashly rebuilt jh and long ratio rabbit diesel tranny that only had 120,000k on it....in total i spent $800-$900 on everything motor and tranny included...


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Who has ran a K24 from a Diesel MK2 on a gasser? (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_I'd like to hear from people who have used the K24 turbo and manifold from the MK2 Turbo Diesel's on a Gas 8v. I'd like to hear about the boost levels they were running, how bad the turbo fell off at higher rpm at different boost levels. 

Really I'd like to compare to my current setup to what I could do with a TD Manifold and K24. I currently run an Unmodified-G60 charger, 68mm pulley (7psi @3000rpm, [email protected]), SNS 4/5 Chip, Audi 5000 I/C. Stock injectors/fpr, Stock GTi dual down pipe exhaust manifold, and then full 2.25" a 18" resonator and straight through muffler.
I wouldn't change the whole exhaust, just have the downpipe fabricated locally and have it welded in..Add a flex pipe of course. I'd like to run the same intercooler, but I realize the twin pass may pose a problem, but if I can exit the turbo and come around low (approx Power Steering reservoir height) on the driver side of the car, it will work great.
I had a friend parting a 90 TD, and the turbo on it was in incredibly nice shape, really tight. I'm know people have ran the K24's on gassers before. I grabbed the feed line, and return line, plus the manifold and turbo, and rear motor mount (with the allowance for the turbo return line) on the weekend. I could go grab the oilpan too, but I'm not sure any of those stock lines would actually line up right anyways, once you flip the manifold and clock the turbo)
Please let's discuss.

the lines wont match, the oil feed line can ( carefully) be bent to what you need. the oil return you will have to cut and modify....
you can run that exhuast if you want....but it will choke it.....bigtime
since you have the sns chip, i think 15psi is safe, but i think you can go higher......but not with that exhuast......lots of backpressure and unessessary heat will be created...


_Modified by instg8r at 8:25 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## MK140 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Who has ran a K24 from a Diesel MK2 on a gasser? (instg8r)*

How much did the car weight at that time?aprox
sorry for the hijack, i'm just curious about how much power the car put out


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Who has ran a K24 from a Diesel MK2 on a gasser? (MK140)*

i have no idea....lol....whatever the stock weight of a mk1 jetta is then add maybe 200 lbs.....plus driver i weigh 180 lbs.....
you are from Romainia I notice, I am Poturguese, but my wife is Romanian....









hope the info helps


----------

